

ShowHN:  November proj (little late) Wetwork app - consultutah
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wetwork/id410170565?mt=8

======
consultutah
Here are a few promo codes to get things going: KMWAKN73X7YY PA4J6LJRM4PR
K7HN6LW6PN7F YNKTPTW67NYE E7TH947NXALN KXWMF9W3RPAT 93XNYF6PN7JN W3JA739FF39P
6EARETFAN396

~~~
bjonathan
Thank you for the promo codes, I used "W3JA739FF39P" I will give it a try and
write you my thoughts.

